# Putter Fitting



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone invested the time and money getting a putter fitting? If so, what system did you pick? What did you learn that you didn't know before? What changes were made to your stroke, angle, loft, shaft length, putter head weight, grip, etc.? And, did the fitting result in you either purchasing a new putter to the fitting specs, or have your current flat stick tweaked to the fitter's specs? 
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

iam newbie maybe someone else can answer this


----------

